# before and afterr!



## babynik14 (Jun 5, 2007)

She just shed last night!! and stil small.. i thought shed be a lot bigger?


----------



## Asa (Jun 5, 2007)

That's pretty big.  And no, it won't get any bigger.


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2007)

She looks like most others I have seen of that kind. I hope you're not putting her in that container.


----------



## babynik14 (Jun 5, 2007)

no that was definetly the old one


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 5, 2007)

Seems quite a lot larger to me.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah by the looks of it before i would think it needed a few more sheds.


----------



## babynik14 (Jun 5, 2007)

that was like 2 sheds ago i took the before pic


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 6, 2007)

Oooh, I thought you took the first picture last night and took the following pictures today.  In that case, I think it's about normal.


----------



## Asa (Jun 6, 2007)

> that was like 2 sheds ago i took the before pic


Oh. I was confused about that.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh i thought you meant just one shed :shock:


----------

